# Hooch?



## Chef Munky (Aug 17, 2009)

For those of you that make their own sourdough starter from scratch.
Do you keep the "Hooch" mix it back in,or pour it out?


----------



## Arky (Aug 17, 2009)

By "Hooch" are you talking about the liquid that collects on the top? I stir it back in.


----------



## Chef Munky (Aug 17, 2009)

That's it! has a nice sourly,beer smell.

I think I ruined the batch..Poured out the hooch first time I saw it.


----------



## Arky (Aug 17, 2009)

Chef Munky said:


> That's it! has a nice sourly,beer smell.
> 
> I think I ruined the batch..Poured out the hooch first time I saw it.



You can still save it. Just add two measures of water and one measure of fresh flour for this one time and it should be OK. Just be certain that the water you add isn't straight from the tap. Chlorinated water might kill your yeast. Use bottled or filtered water.


----------



## Chef Munky (Aug 17, 2009)

I did feed the starter again,after I had poured out the first hooch.
Left it alone.Today I did feed it again and kept the hooch.

It's bubbling nicely,growing.Water must be ok for now.
Our tap water is filtered through a water softener.Osmosis?


----------



## n2cookin (Aug 17, 2009)

It depends on how much is on the top.  If it is not much I mix it back in.  I have done it both ways without any problems.


----------



## dave the baker (Aug 18, 2009)

I always stir it in.  Keeps your starter consistent, so it'll always measure the same for recipes.


----------

